

Problems with GPA and a Possible Solution - iamn
http://nbalblog.blogspot.com/2013/06/problems-with-gpa-and-possible-solution.html

======
clerestory
Interesting. But GPA also acts as a comparator across schools - if I
understood correctly, ranking students in a total ordering wouldn't be the
same, right? E.g. the tenth person at one school could be much worse at stuff
(by some arbitrary measure) than the fifteenth at another.

